# Delicious cheroots



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Have not tried these. Good state, though!


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've seen these at one of my local B&M's, are they any good? Reminds me of old western movies.


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Keeper01 said:


> I've seen these at one of my local B&M's, are they any good? Reminds me of old western movies.


That's why I got em. I like em.

Worth a buck to find out!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

They're kinda beefy and smokey, but sweet. I like 'em too  I prefer to cut them in half.

First cigar I ever smoked!

Caution...they will make your humidor stinky, might want to store them separately.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Am I incorrect? I thought cheroots are cured so that they need no humidification. Either way, you've piqued my interest. I love everything Kentucky makes, so I must find these...on the left coast...


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll have to grab a couple and try them out. I like stonecutter's idea of cutting them in half for a quick smoke.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I haven't tried these before, but I do enjoy Parodi King's, which look very similar. Perfect while golfing or when I don't feel like wasting a "good" cigar.


----------



## rberni (Mar 16, 2010)

Do they have sweetened tips like most other cheroots? I can't stand that sweet sugary taste.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

tmoran said:


> I haven't tried these before, but I do enjoy Parodi King's, which look very similar. Perfect while golfing or when I don't feel like wasting a "good" cigar.


Kentucky Cheroots are made by the same company, Avanti Cigars, as Parodi and Denobli. All are made in beautiful Scranton, PA.


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't feel much like a necro-poster, since this isn't quite THAT old, LOL.



mi000ke said:


> Kentucky Cheroots are made by the same company, Avanti Cigars, as Parodi and Denobli. All are made in beautiful Scranton, PA.


Correct. From shortest, to longest, the Amazattis are about 3.5", the Kings 4", the Cheroots like 4.5", and the Toscani Longs at 5(5.5"). They are all the same blend, and same smoke. Having bought several boxes of the Longs, I can tell you they are the ONLY ones I've had issues with, and that is restricted draw. SO, I did cut those in half, and still have some left. I enjoyed a KC on the way in to work, just now at lunch, and will finish it off on the way home.

Outside of the northeast and rust-belt, I'm not sure how many smokers are even exposed to these. Of the dozens of B&M shops here in Phoenix, only a handful carry even ONE of the Avanti products, and I've only seen three that carry anything more than one.

I really enjoy them, so figure I'd bump this to let some noobs see it. They need no humi-care at all. I keep them in my desk, and car both. Always nice to have something to grab, when you forgot to grab something, LOL. There's little issue with re-lights, either. None of the taste or burn issues that would plague a regular stick. 
So, I am able to enjoy one three-times in a day, as I described.

The taste is VERY similar to Drew's Kentucky Fire Cured, if you've tried one of those. The also make some infused choices. I DETEST the ones sold as Avanti, in the orange box. Brimming with anise, it was like trying to smoke a wet stick of licorice. Yuck. The Ramrod/Deputy are bourbon-tinged, and very mild. I will buy those again. Lastly, the Estilo is a coffee-mocha infusion. I will sample them again, as I only got two, and I was a bit ambivalent about them at the time.

Give them a shot when you see a box.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Best cheroot I ever tasted was gifted me by a fellow puffer, @FiveStar. It was straight from the shirt pocket of Litto Gomez, who was giving them out to the people he actually conversed with at an event. Ugly as they are tasty.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Best cheroot I ever tasted was gifted me by a fellow puffer, @FiveStar. It was straight from the shirt pocket of Litto Gomez, who was giving them out to the people he actually conversed with at an event. Ugly as they are tasty.


I wonder if that was similar to the LFD NAS. I picked up 2 of them from our resident lover of unicorn jizz, but haven't tried them yet.


----------

